# Fat Jax goes offshore



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

meet up with Jim around 6:30 this am. Left Sherman Cove about 7. This is what we faced all day.



















ICW leaving Sherman Cove.










The pass.










Good Cruising Speed.










Jim working over an AJ.










They were hungry. 2 on the same jig.










Jims biggest of the trip. 44 inches and 27.54 lbs. They sure are fun to catch.










The ride home about 5 pm. glass all day.

Grand total for the day, 34 AJ, 1 bobo, 1 lizard fish, And several lost jigs to toothy critters.

Watched a Sunfish of 5-6 foot in length jump several times 50 yards from the boat. Saw several turtles and had a wonderful day fishing with my brother. What a nice day.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW!!! 34 AJs landed??? Man, I bet you are tired! I can't wait to try my hand at those guys in a couple weeks too.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jim I am calling bolona on this post. You trailer to the lake. And the pictures of the amber jacks were from the week before. Why can't it be that calm when we go. I guess we will never know. Looked like a good day to be out there. Gene


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

To bad mother nature didn't cooperate........... just kidding!!! looks like a unbelievable day on the gulf coast. 30+ aj's sounds like a good arm/back workout.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that sounds like a lot of work.but it is fun though. them virtical jigs sure do get a lot of double hook ups. i don't know how many combos we had saturday but it was a bunch and some odd ones at that.aj/almaco, aj/bobo, bobo/bobo, aj/aj, almaco/almaco. them things have created a new way of catching multiple fish. i bet you could put 4 hooks on it and catch 4 fish.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Report Guys.................


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!!!!! Jim went over 30mph in the Grady?????!!!! :bowdown

You guy's sure can read the weather. :clap

Congrats on the fish, and to fishing as brothers!!!! 

Now if my 2 boys would read, and UNDERSTAND the brother thing! :doh


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

34 AJ's! Holy crap! My forearms burn after a few snapper! awesome day, i wanted to go out but i had to work tonight.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

nice pics! Almost don't recognize the pass as calm as it is. What a day!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow that looks like July or august slick as glass wow! Not to many days like that this time of the year!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like a great day. Congradulations man. You could have taken out a little one man raft out in that. Wish I would have went out that day.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (3/8/2010)* Jim I am calling bolona on this post. You trailer to the lake. And the pictures of the amber jacks were from the week before. Why can't it be that calm when we go. I guess we will never know. Looked like a good day to be out there. Gene


Gene, you know why it was not slick calm on Saturday, Bad Weather B-rad was on the boat.

Rob


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! glad ya'll got out mark & jim...those outcast sale jigs were just burning a hole in the tackle box? good report for team "Fat Jax"...the kind of sea state we all love to see...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (3/8/2010)* Jim I am calling bolona on this post. You trailer to the lake. And the pictures of the amber jacks were from the week before. Why can't it be that calm when we go. I guess we will never know. Looked like a good day to be out there. Gene
> ...


Wow...awesome picture of the flat water and that's a nice jack! ....and dang...I thought paid penance to Poseidon and Neptune last year. It was definitely bumpy saturday morning, but it turned out to be a nice day.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Fiver (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *NaClH2O (3/9/2010)*
> ...


Jim/Mark,

Looks like you brought out a little division in the Recess crew!!!!! :bpts

B-rad a wave height jinx?? oke J/K :letsdrink


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pictures, Mark......looks like y'all had a great day! It rained over here for a good part of the day, glad y'all had better weather!! Got a pm from Lane the other day, we're ready for the Queen of Kings again - y'all better start gettin' ready!

Run Dover......about that whole brother thing......you can hang that up, most likely until they're about 20 or so! My brother and I were horrible to each other, now he's one of my favorite folks to go fishing with - always a good time!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Run Dover (3/9/2010)*
> 
> B-rad a wave height jinx?? oke J/K :letsdrink


oh definitely.....in 2009,I saw one flat day in the winter and then it took about half of the summer to see another one when i was on the boat.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, my God!! How were you able to keep your lunch down in those kinds of conditions. What a great post, glad you were able to get out and enjoy it.:clap


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know how you guys fish in those adverse conditions.... I'm getting seasick just looking at the pictures.:sick

Maybe I am just sick because I was stuck at work on such a kick butt day to be on the water!:banghead

Looking goodFat Jax (Fish wasent bad either) :letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Way to go Jim and Mark. Looks like fun, next time you head out, let me know and I'll make sure the water's a little calmer for you guys. See ya Friday.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

a couple more pics.

What a day.























































Not much else to say, 'cept, have a nice day, doing what ever it is that you are doing.


----------

